# Java lernen: 1.Zeitaufwand; 2.Geldaufwand; 3.Umstieg



## automatix (12. Apr 2007)

Hallo Forum!

Schon seit einiger Zeit blicke ich neugierig in Richtung Java und jetzt könnte es endlich soweit sein, dass ich diese schöne Sprache zu lernen anfange.

Zwei Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang:

1. Wie viel Zeit braucht man, um anzufangen als Java-Entwickler zu arbeiten? Vorausgesetzt, man ist durchschnittlich begabt, hat ein wenig Erfahrung in Programmierung (PHP) und kann dem Lernen jeden Tag 3 bis 5 Stunden widmen.

2. Wie teuer ist es, Java zu lernen? Ich rede jetzt nicht von der Literatur (apropos Literatur -- was würdet Ihr empfehlen?), sondern die software.

3. Wie leicht/schwer ist es, von Java auf eine andere Sprache umzusteigen? Z.b. auf C# oder ASP.

Danke


----------



## sparrow (13. Apr 2007)

automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Forum!


Hallo automatix



			
				automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Schon seit einiger Zeit blicke ich neugierig in Richtung Java und jetzt könnte es endlich soweit sein, dass ich diese schöne Sprache zu lernen anfange.


Gute Entscheidung 



			
				automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Zwei Fragen in diesem Zusammenhang:


Ich wette es werden 3



			
				automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 1. Wie viel Zeit braucht man, um anzufangen als Java-Entwickler zu arbeiten? Vorausgesetzt, man ist durchschnittlich begabt, hat ein wenig Erfahrung in Programmierung (PHP) und kann dem Lernen jeden Tag 3 bis 5 Stunden widmen.


Das lässt sich schwer sagen. Meinst du mit Arbeiten "für jemanden arbeiten", oder eher "wann bekomme ich die ersten brauchbaren Ergebnisse?"
Also ich damals angefangen habe hat es so ca. 1 Monat gedauert bis ich mich in den Grundzügen sicher gefühlt habe. Das ist nicht so schrecklich lange. Das kommt aber auf jeden persönlich an.



			
				automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 2. Wie teuer ist es, Java zu lernen? Ich rede jetzt nicht von der Literatur (apropos Literatur -- was würdet Ihr empfehlen?), sondern die software.


Theoretisch: 0 Euro
Die Entwicklungstools sind alle kostenlos. 
In den FAQs findest du eine Menge Infos.
Literatur:
Das Hanbuch der Javaprogrammierung (www.javabuch.de) und "Java ist auch eine Insel" (bitte ergoogeln). Beide kann man kostenlos herunter laden.



			
				automatix hat gesagt.:
			
		

> 3. Wie leicht/schwer ist es, von Java auf eine andere Sprache umzusteigen? Z.b. auf C# oder ASP.


C# ist der Versuch von Microsoft Java nachzubauen. Die Sprachen sind sich sehr ähnlich.
ASP dürfte in Java2EE eine ebenbürtige Konkurenz haben.
Java gilt, was den Syntax der Sprache angeht, häufig als der moderne Nachfolger von C++. Wenn man Java kann ist das erlernen von C++ recht einfach.

Gruß
Sparrow


----------



## Acha (13. Apr 2007)

Moin, moin,

wie groß der Aufwand des Javalernens ist, kann man nicht pauschal für jeden einzelnen beantworten. Wenn Du allerdings mit ein bißchen Ehrgeiz dabei bleibst, wird das ganz sicher was. 
Wegen dem Preis, um Java zu lernen, kannst Du ganz beruhigt sein. Es gibt sowohl gute Literatur (Javainsel) online als auch etliche Entwicklungstools und IDE's (Eclipse, Netbeans, jdk) kostenlos zum runterladen.
Der Umstieg von Java auf andere Sprachen, ist meist auch nicht so kompliziert, denn die meisten Sprachkonstrukte ähneln sich in den verschiedenen Sprachen und wenn Du erst mal von Java etwas Ahnung hast, solltest Du ja auch von OOP Ahnung haben und das ist schon mal eine gute Vorraussetzung für andere objektorientierte Sprachen. 

So, dann kann man Dir ja nur noch viel Erfolg wünschen! 

Und als kleinen Tipp am Rande: Mir hat genau dieses Forum bei vielen Fragen sehr weitergeholfen, also scheue Dich nicht, hier ab und zu vorbeizuschauen, zu recherchieren und zu fragen.

MFG

Acha


----------



## muddin (13. Apr 2007)

Hi.
Ich möcht auch noch meinen Senf dazugeben :bae: 

Wenn man "Java" kann - was an sich schwer zu definieren ist , heißt das noch relativ wenig.
Als allererstes würd ich dir empfehlen dich mit Objektorientierter Programmierung zu befassen,
bzw. dieses Konzept zu verstehen.
Erst danach würde ich mit dem erlernen einer OOP-Sprache (in deinem Fall Java:wink anfangen.
Mit erlernen meine ich nicht nur die Syntax (das sollte selbstverständlich sein), sondern Programmieren an sich.
Es bringt dir nichts, wenn du die komplette Klassenbibliothek kennst, aber ein gegebenes Problem nicht lösen kannst
weil die (Programmier)erfahrung fehlt.
Und wie lange sammelt man erfahrungen? Ein leben lang   :meld:  :wink: 
Im Endeffekt hängt es davon ab, wieviel Zeit und Energie du investieren willst.
Und wenn du eine Programmiersprache beherrschst, ist es meist recht einfach auch andere zu erlernen.

mfg,
Muddin


----------



## The_S (13. Apr 2007)

muddin hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Als allererstes würd ich dir empfehlen dich mit Objektorientierter Programmierung zu befassen,
> bzw. dieses Konzept zu verstehen.



PHP ist doch auch OOP!? ???:L


----------



## Leroy42 (13. Apr 2007)

sparrow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ASP dürfte in Java2EE eine ebenbürtige Konkurenz haben


 :shock:  :shock: 
Es soll wohl eher heißen:


> J2EE dürfte in ASP *k*eine ebenbürtige Konkurrenz haben.


----------



## muddin (13. Apr 2007)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> muddin hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man KANN in php (Seit Vers.5) Objektorientiert programmieren. Man MUSS es aber nicht :wink: 
Hängt also vom Programmierer ab - wenn dieser nicht Objektorientiert programmiert hat...


mfg,Muddin


----------



## AlArenal (13. Apr 2007)

Man konnte auch in PHP4 schon objektorientiert programmieren, nur hat sich der Grad der Objektorientierung in PHP5 nochmal ein gutes Stück erhöht.


----------



## Jango (13. Apr 2007)

sparrow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> C# ist der Versuch von Microsoft Java nachzubauen...



Kannst du mir da konkrete Beispiele nennen? Oder hast du das nur irgendwo gelesen...  :roll:


----------



## Illuvatar (13. Apr 2007)

Diskussionen über Java und .net bitte hier...:
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic47347_diskussion-java-vs.html


----------



## Guest (13. Apr 2007)

Illuvatar hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Diskussionen über Java und .net bitte hier...:
> http://www.java-forum.org/de/topic47347_diskussion-java-vs.html



Entschuldige bitte, Illuvatar   , meine Empörung ließ mich das Suchen des entsprechenden Threads vergessen.


----------



## Jango (13. Apr 2007)

Der Gast darüber war ich...


----------



## André Uhres (13. Apr 2007)

sparrow hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ..Also ich damals angefangen habe hat es so ca. 1 Monat gedauert bis ich mich in den Grundzügen sicher gefühlt habe. Das ist nicht so schrecklich lange. Das kommt aber auf jeden persönlich an..


Naja, ich würde eher mit 6 Monaten rechnen. Danach ist man in einem Stadium, in dem man sich mit Java wirklich wohlfühlt. Das Lernen hört selbstverständlich nie ganz auf.


----------



## JPKI (13. Apr 2007)

Wenn ich mal meinen Senf dazu geben darf:

1.) Was das Java-Lernen angeht:
Die Zeit des Lernens kommt natürlich darauf an, mit welcher Motivation und in welcher Situation man an die Sache rangeht. Wenn du Berufsprogrammierer bist oder werden willst, ist der Druck zu lernen natürlich höher. Dann kann das (ich gehe mal von _durchschnittlichem Talent_ aus) Lernen der Grundzüge durchaus innerhalb eines Monats von statten gehen. Wenn man wie ich Java nur aus Interesse lernt (in Informatik in der Schule kauen wir gerade MS Office durch, danach geht's an C  ), ein 16 Jahre alter Schüler, dauert's gut und gern mal drei bis vier Monate, bis man erste Erfolge vorweisen kann (zumal ich mich vorher überhaupt nicht mit Programmierung beschäftigt habe).


----------

